

Ask HN: How much of your product/project is your own code? - ktrgardiner

With all the wonderful apps and services out there that have been made or are in the works, it'd be interesting to know how much was built by hand and how much was built on pre-existing code. Did you build it from the ground up or use other services?
While the use of other services will most likely be the case for things such as digital delivery and payment processing (be sure to include those though), perhaps there will be a few surprises.
======
semicolondev
For a fairly quickly implementable web product logic (include basic auth,
profiles, blogs, dynamic pages - they don't count to main logic, however are
necessary), I usually end up writing ~40% of the code, remaining is code-reuse
or available in choice of development framework or at some corner of github.

------
coreygoodie
Do searches on github count?

------
bmelton
Depends on the project. My usual go-to is Django, so relatively speaking,
while I might have 'written' the authentication model, it depends on thousands
of lines of code that the wonderful Django devs already wrote for me.

The right answer to this question, for me at least, is "as little as I can get
away with". Sometimes you end up with a bit of technical debt, as a lot of
libraries don't quite work how you want or expect, so you end up either
forking or rewriting those after launch, but I'm a firm believer in just
'getting to launch' as quickly as possible, and you don't get there by writing
your own ORM, caching mechanism, etc.

Sorry to give what has to be a very non-surprising answer.

